# Price Check



## SmellCat (Jul 28, 2004)

Anybody sold any rats lately? I heard the bottom kinda fell outta the market...Any info appreciated!
-Smell


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

just sold some 6.50 average hurry up and sell if you want my advice i think its gonna keep goin down


----------

